# From This to This to This. Bottle in the making.



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

I was checking out Brams thread on the 1903 flick.(cool vid by the way) 
   Once I start looking at You Tube vids I can't stop [] I started thinking about bottle making and how much it has changed. Here is what I found.
 This is why I love old bottles. All the new stuff has no charm.


 How it started


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

and on it went


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

Then this guy came along and messed the whole thing up[]



 http://youtu.be/WX64FElTFZc



 The new world. Wow I hate to be bottle collectors in 200 years.[]



 http://youtu.be/LUF_5zrFG9c


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

Opps that last link was to my web site here is the right one.



 No class glass []


 http://youtu.be/LUF_5zrFG9c


----------



## digger dun (Jun 5, 2013)

better then plastic mountain...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

For you marble fans 



 http://youtu.be/OHQ5jKDPSQQ


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  digger dun
> 
> better then plastic mountain...


 
 Yeah I guess you have a point. Yuck

 http://youtu.be/T01i_vp2mJE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2013)

*Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

Maybe the title scared people away?

 Because I thought this was very cool to watch. If you are a "bottle digger/collector" and have a love for  bottles. I cant see how this didn't spark your interest? From blown bottles that we all love to the Automatic Bottle machine ABM. To the world of bottle making of today. It all ties in. really enjoyed it.

 I think people get to lazy to click on a link.If there are pictures cool, Pop! there they are.  Whats a matter? is the clicking gonna hurt your finger?  lol [8D][8D]
 machine 

 And who wouldn't want to see a an 1888 film? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

wow


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

My finger hurts Rick........... and I bet you this little guy's whole body hurt,no video games with this kid,how about 11 years old on his way to work at the More Jonas Glass works in Bridgeton New Jersey for another 10 hour day in 1906. And we thought we had it bad nowadays,nice links you posted Rick, your starting to sound like I used to.....


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

Actually Rick I think it may be the way the internet and computers work, everytime I click on one of your links, I get to see the you tube videos, but there is no way back. You have to go back to the abn site click on whatever forum you were in and then find your post and start over each time for every video you watch, I am retired and have plenty of time so I liked the information, but it took half and hour to go back and forth between this site and the videos plus the time it took watchin em. So everybody is not gonna do it.........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Actually Rick I think it may be the way the internet and computers work, everytime I click on one of your links, I get to see the you tube videos, but there is no way back. You have to go back to the abn site click on whatever forum you were in and then find your post and start over each time for every video you watch, I am retired and have plenty of time so I liked the information, but it took half and hour to go back and forth between this site and the videos plus the time it took watchin em. So everybody is not gonna do it.........


 

 That;s weird cuz i just watched all 3 and got right back? I just go to the "Tabs" up top.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

Yeah just click the back arrow dude.. [>:]  my browser opens a new page for links, so when I'm done I close the page and I'm back in business.. BTW thanks Rick for posting, I got dizzy watching the Owens machine, I bet it was a noisy mofo!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> My finger hurts Rick........... and I bet you this little guy's whole body hurt,no video games with this kid,how about 11 years old on his way to work at the More Jonas Glass works in Bridgeton New Jersey for another 10 hour day in 1906. And we thought we had it bad nowadays,nice links you posted Rick, your starting to sound like I used to.....


 

 Yeah maybe he worked TWD  lol thats why hes smiling. []

 I know what your say in in your last line [] people want to talk eBay  bottles more then knowing where the bottles actually came form. [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah just click the back arrow dude.. [>:]  my browser opens a new page for links, so when I'm done I close the page and I'm back in business.. BTW thanks Rick for posting, I got dizzy watching the Owens machine, I bet it was a noisy mofo!


 
 yeah like I said when I click on a link be it my link or any link posted on ABn. I just click the ABM tab at the top and. Bam ! there it is []

 Yeah that Owens machine is a nightmare.Its like a torture machine. Unless you like ABM []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Actually Rick I think it may be the way the internet and computers work, everytime I click on one of your links, I get to see the you tube videos, but there is no way back. You have to go back to the abn site click on whatever forum you were in and then find your post and start over each time for every video you watch, I am retired and have plenty of time so I liked the information, but it took half and hour to go back and forth between this site and the videos plus the time it took watchin em. So everybody is not gonna do it.........


 

 I hate to say it Andy but it might be only you []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

What did you think about the marble making vid? Very interesting how they put the color inside the marbles with those strips.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

Yeah that was way cool. But I still cant go back to this site without going thru a bunch of mouse clicking, I am using windows seven, so the computer isn't that old, what am I doing wrong???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Yeah that was way cool. But I still cant go back to this site without going thru a bunch of mouse clicking, I am using windows seven, so the computer isn't that old, what am I doing wrong???


 
 Seems like a lot of work for 1 marble  huh?

 So just say you are on ABN,you click on a link,doesn't a tab pop up at the top of the page for ABN? That or use the back button to go back to ABN both work for me. Maybe windows 7 is the culprit.   I still have XP


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Yeah that was way cool. But I still cant go back to this site without going thru a bunch of mouse clicking, I am using windows seven, so the computer isn't that old, what am I doing wrong???


 
 Andy look. Don't tabs pop up for you when you click on youtube links?


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool vid on modern glass making, very interesting........... I think I saw a punty rod in the broom closet of that factory.

 Tom


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*

Thanks Rick for the page showing the tabs, on my program the tabs are itty bitty way up in the topmost part of the screen above the google search engine rectangle, I was just overlooking them......Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Blown bottle making.Owens ABM, Bottle making today--*



> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Thanks Rick for the page showing the tabs, on my program the tabs are itty bitty way up in the topmost part of the screen above the google search engine rectangle, I was just overlooking them......Andy


 

 No Problem Andy.


----------

